# "Kitchen & Cook" magazine to begin publication by th CIA- any thoughts?



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

LINK

Its $20 for 12 issues/year. I got an ad saying that I can get the first issue for free, then decide if I want to subscribe, so I'm tempted to try it out. Even though it hasn't come out yet, I thought I would query those with a bit more experience for any opinions. I've only been "serious" about cooking for a few years, so the tips/techniques stuff sounds like it might be worth my while (though I already do get some of that from Cook's Illustrated and Fine Cooking). Anyways, if you have any thoughts (especially if you know of reasons why I shouldn't even bother to check it out), I'd love to hear what you have to say. Thanks!


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

Sheesh! I was puzzled for quite a few moments before I realized what CIA meant here...  

Armand


----------



## regularjoe (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes, it is true! It was classified information until a few years ago, but in fact many intelligence agents are very good cooks. I am thrilled we will finally be given their culinary secrets.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sounds like a great money-maker for the CIA. Oh, I'm sure it will have some helpful tips. But.


----------



## the8tremom (May 11, 2004)

So far, I've received three invoices (paid one) promising that I would be thrilled with this magazine.

Their last missive read, "By now you have had opportunity [sic] to see just how instructive and informative a culinary magazine can be.

By now I am only convinced that they know where to bill me.

I have not "had opportunity" to discover how good or bad this rag (which, by the way I no longer wish to receive) is.

Hope other folk here have had much better luck.


----------



## rog2867 (May 11, 2004)

Ok I have the same problem as you. I have received 4 invoices and no magazine. After looking I think its a news lettter anyway. Well here is the website with the contact info. Call them up and complain, they are sending me two issues.

http://www.ciachef.edu/enthusiasts/kitchen_cook.html


----------

